# Dry Lining Mass concrete single leaf wall



## gladiator (9 Feb 2011)

I have a DIY job on hand and would appreciate any advice, dry lining a single leaf mass concrete wall.

The house was built in the 1950's and I have the walls stripped ready to dry line.

I do not want to have condensation problems in the house after, so I was considering the following

2x1 lath on to the wall leaving an air gap there for air circulation, 25 mm insulation board on to the lath. 2x2 stud outside this filling with 50 mm insulation. Next is an isovar breathable vapour barrier and then  1/2 " slab and skim.
I would value opinion 's. Would the above would stop interstital condensation developing.
I was wondering would I also need to use a breathable insulation board or would the ordinary kingspan sheets do or possibly the standard attic fibre glass, my concern is that the foil on the kingspan would cause condensation or will the vapour barrier solve the problem on its own.

I would really appreciate any advice.


----------



## lotus17 (25 Oct 2012)

I have similar style house to that outlined above - mass concrete walls.  What is the best way to dryline to avoid problems with mould/condensation down the line?  The walls of the house are very dry as it is and the purpose of drylining is just ao heat the house more easily.  External insulation is not an option as the house has a decrotative facade.

Advice appreciated!


----------



## fear peile (25 Oct 2012)

Get professional advice, or you will end up with a nightmare situation re interstital condensation. Research sheepswool with a breathable membrane in the stud, I think you're on the ball regarding the air gap for air circulation. As far as I know the kingspan boards are not breathable but I stand to be corrected on this. Contact their office and ask for tech support.


----------

